# problème deconnection Ipod touch avec live box orange



## Nicole Panié (1 Mai 2008)

*Bonjour,*
* Je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur internet avec mon ipodtouch. Je suis sur orange et j'ai à plusieurs reprises recopié ma clé tout en ayant bien pris soin de  taper sur le bouton d'association de ma live box, mais sans succès. Par contre, j'ai pu me connecter sans aucun problème à une borne en entrant la clé. Merci de m'aider à résoudre ce problème.*


----------



## FlnY (5 Mai 2008)

es tu sur que l'adresse ip que te propose ton itouch et ton adresse IP concordent ???


----------



## Gwen (5 Mai 2008)

Souvent il arrive que l'on ne se connecte pas a cause d'un oublis de majuscule. Essaie de retaper ton code en faisant extrêmement attention a ce que la touche majuscule soit verrouillée ou non.


----------

